
PostgreSQL 9.5 RC1 Released - elchief
http://www.postgresql.org/about/news/1631/
======
pjscott
For the juicy stuff, here's the list of what's new in 9.5:

[https://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/What%27s_new_in_PostgreSQL_...](https://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/What%27s_new_in_PostgreSQL_9.5)

~~~
mason55
I haven't been following super closely but it looks like parallel sequential
scan didn't make it in?

~~~
elchief
That was a 9.6 feature all along

~~~
DrJokepu
I think the original ambition was to release it in 9.5 [0], but then it was
delayed and rescheduled for 9.6 [1].

[0]: [http://rhaas.blogspot.co.uk/2015/03/parallel-sequential-
scan...](http://rhaas.blogspot.co.uk/2015/03/parallel-sequential-scan-for-
postgresql.html)

[1]: [http://rhaas.blogspot.co.uk/2015/11/parallel-sequential-
scan...](http://rhaas.blogspot.co.uk/2015/11/parallel-sequential-scan-is-
committed.html)

------
nl
Yes!!

Modification of JSON field values! This makes Postgres a completely functional
JSON store.

[1]
[https://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/What's_new_in_PostgreSQL_9....](https://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/What's_new_in_PostgreSQL_9.5#JSONB-
modifying_operators_and_functions)

~~~
epoxyhockey
Minor note: That's for JSONB (with a 'B') field values.

------
davidrusu
I'm excited for row level security, it's going to make auth so much easier to
work with when using Postgrest

~~~
ncd
Can you tell me more about how you're working with Postgrest? It looks really
neat, but I haven't heard from anyone using it.

~~~
davidrusu
We used it for a small school project where we just needed a database in the
cloud but we didn't want to write a backend.

Auth was a pain as you had to write triggers for each table action to check
that a user can access a record, but this new row level security will make
things easy.

~~~
forkandwait
The op was making a joke -- people write "PostgreSQL" or "Postgres" , but
never "Postgrest"

~~~
loopdoend
OP was talking about this:
[https://github.com/begriffs/postgrest](https://github.com/begriffs/postgrest)

------
trav4225
UPSERT!

~~~
ropiku
Yes ! Really looking forward to having native upsert instead of custom
functions.

------
anthony_franco
Haven't been keeping up to date with the developments lately. Does anyone know
what's the status on master-master replication? That's the one feature I need
before I can switch over from MySQL.

~~~
rpedela
It is being worked on. Good summary of TODO:
[http://www.postgresql.org/message-
id/CAMsr+YEfTEp35bQ5ia__nD...](http://www.postgresql.org/message-
id/CAMsr+YEfTEp35bQ5ia__nDwc2MwzYUQcuQ__vT_b=UNOHyooMA@mail.gmail.com)

~~~
fuhrysteve
Being worked on as in it won't make it into 9.5? Or being worked on as in they
are working out the kinks still

~~~
rpedela
9.5 is frozen. They are just fixing bugs now. 9.6 at the earliest.

------
tofflos
Neat. The release notes contain a reference to a statement I wasn't aware of -
DROP OWNED BY. Usually I place a DROP TABLE IF EXISTS at the top when trying
new things out, but that requires a list of all tables which is somewhat
tedious to type. DROP OWNED BY solves that elegantly.

~~~
danneu
Even simpler:

    
    
        DROP SCHEMA public CASCADE;
        CREATE SCHEMA public;

~~~
jsprogrammer
Also, `DROP DATABASE dev_base; CREATE DATABASE dev_base;`

~~~
danneu
The benefit of recreating the schema is that you can do it without killing
your connection.

~~~
jsprogrammer
Very true. I drop all connections, drop the db with all the schemas and force
all clients to reconnect. Should eliminate any transient issues.

------
nickpeterson
I was really hoping for statement level instead of triggers. SQL Server has
them and they're extremely useful.

~~~
netcraft
I'd love to hear about how you use instead of triggers. I can imagine some
useful scenarios for them, but they seem so easily abused ive never really
tried them.

~~~
anarazel
Row-Level INSTEAD OF triggers are really useful to make views updateable that
are otherwise too complicated to be updateable.

